# Is There Anything Special About the Compass?



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

The Catch, Inc. Compass seems to work correctly, but Layar and Google Sky Map will not register directional changes around the real vertical axis. I seem to recall some Droid-X-specific issues with the GPS Essentials market app -- at one point the compass in that program used to track completely backwards on DX.

Is there anything special about either the compass or the gyros on this phone? Like I said, using MIUI 1.9.9.1 and Google Sky Map, I'm not seeing proper motion around the directional axis. Doesn't seem to matter what orientation I put the phone in.


----------

